# حب الميكاترونيك يؤدي الى الجنون



## الحـــازمي (23 مارس 2008)

بـــــسم الـــله الـــــرحمن الرحــــــــيم
الســــــــــلام عليكم ورحــــمة الله وبــــركاته 
انا طالب في السنه التاهليه للهندسه في جامعة ام القرى بمكه المكرمه وقسم الميكاترونيكس بعون الله سيفتح العام المقبل بكليتنا وانا معجب بهذا القسم الى درجة الجنون كيف وهو يجمع اجمل قسمين هندسين ميكانيكا والالكترونيات 
انا استغرب كثيرا بان الميكاترونيك ليس له مستقبل في العالم العربي
حبب استشريكم هل صاحب هذا القسم يكون على درايه شامله من الميكانيكا وكم النسبة التي يعرفها عن الميكانيكا والكهرباء وهل صاحبه قادر على حل جميع المشاكل الميكانكيه والكهربائيه مثل الميكانيكي والكهربائي 
اتمنى اني مازعجتكم باسئلتي​


----------



## م المصري (25 أبريل 2008)

سلامتك من الجنون يا حازمي 

استغرابك في محله ... و لكن بدأ المجتمع يتفاعل بقوه مع خريجي هذا القسم ... بعد الاحساس بمدي اهميتهم 

اما الدراية الشامله ..... فلا يمكن القول بانها دراية شامله .... و لكن يمكن ان نستعيض عنها بما يسمي فهم عميق للتداخل الوظيفي بين الميكانيكا و الالكترونكس 

بالتوفيق ....


----------



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (26 أبريل 2008)

شئ جميل أن أرى هذا المقدار من حب للقسم.
فيما يختص بالدراية الشاملة, يصعب تحقيق الدراية الشاملة لمجرد دراسة القسم, ولكن دراسة القسم تبني الأسس اللازمة لهذه الدراية, ومن خلال الدورات التدريبية تبدأ هذه الدراية في النمو, حتى تصل لمرحلة الإحتراف في شئ محدد.
الشئ المميز في القسم هو الإدراك السريع لما يحدث داخل المكينات أو العناصر الكهروميكانيكية Electromechanical, وهذا ستلاحظه بكل تأكيد وخصوصاً عند نزولك للتدريبات الصيفية للمصانع والشركات.
وتقبل تحياتي :7:​


----------



## معتصم ابوشعيرة (28 أبريل 2008)

أخي الحازمي...

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته..

فيما يتعلق بعدم الاهتمام بهذا التخصص في الوطن العربي فهذا الشيء قد تغير الى النقيض خصوصا في هنا في الاردن فقد أصبحت الشركات و المؤسسات و المصاتع تعرف هذا التخصص و مميزاته و تطلبه في اعلاناتها بشكل ملحوظ. كما ان كل خريجي الدفعة التي درست بها و الذين من قبلنا من تخصص الميكاترونكس يعملون الان بلا استثنتاء في جميع المجالات الهندسية و الصناعية المرتبطة بالتخصص.

اما فيما يتعلق بالدراية الشاملة فلا يمكن القول ان خريج الميكاترونكس على دراية بالميكانيك كخريج الميكانيك و كذلك للكهرباء و لكن الميكاترونكس تعطي المبادئ الاساسية التي تتيح لك المجال لتوسيع خبرتك في المجال الذي ترغب دون اي عائق كما ان روح هذا التخصص هو الربط و المزج بين الميكانيك و الكهرباء و التحكم...

ومما لا شك فيه ان الميكاترونكس بدأت تعيش حاضرا جيدا و ستعيش مستقبلا رائعا و مميزا باذن الله تعالى...


----------



## الحـــازمي (5 مايو 2008)

مشكورين حبـــايبي جزاكـــــــــم الله الــــــــــــف خير


----------



## فدياس (26 فبراير 2010)

منذ عشرين عام قال بيل غيتس مالك شركة مايكوسوفت أن هذا العصر هو عصر البرمجيات و اليوم يقول ان العصر القادم هو عصر الروبوتات لذلك من الطبيعي ان تحب الميكاترونيكس


----------



## eng.khaz_ppu (28 فبراير 2010)

فدياس قال:


> منذ عشرين عام قال بيل غيتس مالك شركة مايكوسوفت أن هذا العصر هو عصر البرمجيات و اليوم يقول ان العصر القادم هو عصر الروبوتات لذلك من الطبيعي ان تحب الميكاترونيكس




كلام سليم مية المية
:77::77::77:​


----------



## shayma 27 (22 يوليو 2010)

مرحباا ..انا ناويه ادخل هالتخصص .
تنصحوني فيه او لا ..يعني البنات ممكن يتخصصوا فيه ويحصلوا شغل او هو صعب ؟؟
يعني هو تخصص رجالي بحت ام لا ...قوانين عالمنا العربي ,,^^

اتمنى اسمع الرد بسرعه ؟؟


----------



## igran (2 أغسطس 2010)

I'm an engineer on mechatronics in Morrocco 
you must to have a baground in mecanics ,electronics automation and sensors
also a litle informatic for example Matlab&Simulink
enjoy


----------



## فدياس (7 أغسطس 2010)

لايوجد علم محصور بالرجال أو النساء فالعلم هو العلم اريدك ان تتذكري مدام كوري عندما حققت جائزة نوبل وكان اختصاصها صعب حتى الآن على الجميع نحن نصنع الواقع و ليس الواقع يصنعنا


----------

